# New Phone Recommendations



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I currently have an iPhone 3gs 16gb (jailbroken and unlocked), and was looking to replace it with an Android based phone. I currently live overseas so I am looking for something with SIM capabilities and unlockable. I know most of the new phones have it, but also looking for a phone that creates hot spots, as I was one of the lucky ones to recently score a Touchpad (and hopefully soon, a touchdroid!). Any help on recommendations would be great. Thanks again, and I apologize if this is not the correct section.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe the Droid 3 is probably what you are looking for. If I am not mistaken it is a global device that Verizon carries. I am not sure if the other carriers have one at this moment although I could be wrong.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Droid 3 sounds nice actually.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess it would depend what carrier you are on. Being an i*hone...your either AT&T or Verizon. Jsin is correct that the D3 is global but so is the Incredible 2....but I believe neither of them will "tether" Globally. But I could be wrong. I really depends on what you want out of the phone...there are several good choice out now and some really good ones coming very soon.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

D2G while not exactly new would fulfill those needs


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

The bionic comes out Thursday and its said to be global. But a phone thats out would be D3 INC2 or D2G. Be careful with the D2G if you plan to root/unlock roms are very and most are not very good or no longer supported by the dev. INC2 has nice ROMS and D3 has some and will be getting more.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Incredible 2. It's a global phone (Verizon CDMA and non-US GSM), has CyanogenMod support (ergo, tethering and hotspot), and is overall a pretty slick device. You can also get the SIM unlocked to work on any carrier *not* in the USA, that uses standard GSM/UMTS frequencies (ie, no AWS bands like T-Mobile USA does).

Just remember that when you're on the GSM network, tethering/hotspot won't be unlimited, unless your cell plan that the SIM card is tied to _has_ unlimited data.


----------

